# Wtf,wo bin ich eigentlich? oO



## chopi (26. Mai 2009)

Der Städteratethread hat mich an ein ähnliches Spiel errinert.
Wir posten Fotos von wenigstens ein wenig berühmten Städten,Gebäuden,Plätzen etc.
Die anderen müssen anschließend erraten,welche Stadt/welches Gebäude/welcher Platz es ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Bitte immer mit ansagen,ob es um die Stadt,das Gebäude etc.geht )
Wie in jedem anderen Spiel postet der,ders erraten hat natürlich das nächste Bild (und bitte nicht auf die Antwort des vorherigen warten,wenn ihr euch sicher seid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich fang mal mit etwas ganz einfachem an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*-> Name des Bauwerks <-*

Ps. Bitte immer den Bildernamen ändern,sollte er den anderen eine Hilfe sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2009)

siegessäule

sooo:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



name des gebäudes plz


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

St Malo vielleicht ? Das Castle?...Mist -solche Bauten sehen sich immer so ähnlich ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> St Malo vielleicht ? Das Castle?...Mist -solche Bauten sehen sich immer so ähnlich ...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein.

das gebäude war mal ein mausoleum und steht in einer mediterranen stadt.


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

Hadrian Mausoleum

ffa


----------



## Gfiti (27. Mai 2009)

Das Castel Sant'Angelo in Rom?

Edit:



> St Malo vielleicht ? Das Castle?...Mist -solche Bauten sehen sich immer so ähnlich ...
> 
> ----
> 
> nein.



überlesen ._.


----------



## x3n0n (27. Mai 2009)

Ist wahrscheinlich zu einfach, aber:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

Mont Saint Michel ^^
..war zu nah an St Malo ^^


bild kommt gleich


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

das ist vielleicht zu leicht ....
[attachment=7757:66220_004_2AB64B0E.jpg]

..ich mein die stadt


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

straßenbahn + hügel + alcatraz = san francisco.

ich edite n neues bild


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

San Francisco ? 



Spoiler



Alcatraz im Hintergrund



Edit: Too slow ... auf neues Bild warte ...


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

jupp-hab ich mir schon gedacht^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stadt bitte


----------



## Nimmue (27. Mai 2009)

HAMBURG =)


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> HAMBURG =)


natürlich richtig

WIR KOMMEN AUS DEM NORDEN
WIR SAUFEN UND WIR MORDEN
WIR WASCHEN UNS NIE
ST. PAULI!!!!


----------



## Nimmue (27. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name des Bauwerks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

Kathedrale von Barcelona 

nicht sicher bin *grübel *...


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

Jo denke auch Kathedrale von/in Barcelona


----------



## Nimmue (27. Mai 2009)

die heißt aber ned so, need den namen!^^


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Mai 2009)

Sagrada Família


----------



## Nimmue (27. Mai 2009)

Richtig! =)


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Mai 2009)

Viel Spass beim Rätseln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## x3n0n (27. Mai 2009)

Hollywooooood !!!einself
FFA


----------



## Nimmue (27. Mai 2009)

Hollywood? Los Angeles? =)
Oder Miniatur Wunderland in Hamburg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Mai 2009)

Wie heisst L.A. mit vollem namen? *g*


----------



## Nimmue (27. Mai 2009)

steht doch ein post über dir o.O


----------



## Mikey111 (27. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich kommt es aus dem spanischen und bedeutet "Los Ángeles" oder auf Deutsch "Die Engel" und das "Gebäude" bzw Schriftzug nennt man "Hollywood Sign"

Soviel dazu ;-)

Wobei ich glaube das irgendwas an dem Bild nicht stimmt, so sauber und weiß wie die Buchstaben sind, sind sie schon lange nicht mehr!^^


----------



## riesentrolli (27. Mai 2009)

da ich mal n referat über los angeles gehalten hab weiß ich das die früher nen todeslangen namen hatte, willste den haben?
El Pueblo de Nuestra Señora la Reina de los Angeles del Río de Porciúncula


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Mai 2009)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> da ich mal n referat über los angeles gehalten hab weiß ich das die früher nen todeslangen namen hatte, willste den haben?
> El Pueblo de Nuestra Señora la Reina de los Angeles del Río de Porciúncula



Genau das wollte ich hören :>


----------



## Nimmue (27. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Genau das wollte ich hören :>



oh lol o.O


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die stadt bitte


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

dresden HAHA (datei umbennenen, nur nen tipp von mir^^)


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> dresden HAHA (datei umbennenen, nur nen tipp von mir^^)


muahaha you fail 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

^^ =))))


----------



## Rexo (28. Mai 2009)

_*Das wahr ne Fälle-.-*_


----------



## Bankchar (28. Mai 2009)

Wien ?


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2009)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Wien ?


nein.
eine deutsche landeshauptstadt


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

hannover? ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> hannover? ^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ur turn


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nu will ich ma etwas mehr wissen ^^

1. Name vom "Berg"
2. Name vom Gebäude
3. Welcher Film wurd hier gedreht? (dadurch wirds sicher etwas leichter) ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. Mai 2009)

mont blanc - die purpurnen flüsse?
(erinnert mich zumindest ein bissel daran :S)


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

nein^^


----------



## Dalmus (28. Mai 2009)

Den Fähnchen nach zu urteilen sollte das ein Hotel sein?
Aber eigentlich fällt mir auf Anhieb nur ein bekannter Film mit einem Hotel im Schnee ein und der scheint's nicht zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die meisten Autos sind ja etwas schneebedeckt, aber die, die es nicht sind, scheinen Amischlitten zu sein?


----------



## picollo0071 (28. Mai 2009)

Der einzige Film der mir einfallen würde wäre Extreme Ops, aber ich bezweifle dass das stimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

sind ami autos... schnee is ned immer da...^^


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

berg: k.a.

gebäude: timberline lodge in oregon?

film: shining?


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

Ja ^^ beim berg helf ich ma... is nen vulkan^^ mount hood =)


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

edit: der tip mit dem film war gut. ohne hätte ich keine idee gehabt. aber wer den film gesehen hat, kommt dann drauf.

hab kein foto parat. es darf jemand anderes ...


----------



## Dalmus (28. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> Ja ^^ beim berg helf ich ma... is nen vulkan^^ mount hood =)


Verdammt, den Film meinte ich.
Ich hab mich dummerweise von den ersten Bildern über die Google-Suche ablenken lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name des Stadions, Stadt und wieviele Leute reinpassen^^


----------



## x3n0n (29. Mai 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estadio_Azteca

Nächstes mal die Webaddresse unter dem geschwärzten auch entfernen 

FFA


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

verdammt... hab vergessen, dass NUR ICH die schlechten augen habe HAHA ^^


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

Ist das einer der Inka-Tempel in Mexiko?


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

ka^^ =))

name?


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2009)

kA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Mai 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ist das einer der Inka-Tempel in Mexiko?


Maya. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler



Chichén Itzá


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

richtig dalmus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> richtig dalmus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ffa.
Hab leider gerade kein Bild zur Hand und kann auch nur sporadisch ins Forum schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

der/die/das taipeh 101 in taipeh?


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

jap^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



in welcher stadt gibts das teil? (bzw wo ist es zum 1. mal aufgetaucht, wahrscheinlich gibts schon diverse kopien)


----------



## Winipek (29. Mai 2009)

einfach mal geantwortet : "Louvre" Paris...^^ ok - war nen Schuss ins Blaue^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

nope 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (29. Mai 2009)

Bansky -Tate Modern^^

Bild folgt..

..London natürlich^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Bansky -Tate Modern^^
> 
> Bild folgt..


die stadt ich wollte^^


----------



## Winipek (29. Mai 2009)

London^^


----------



## Winipek (29. Mai 2009)

[attachment=7778:buffed.jpg]

soo.. ^^


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

ka, need tipp^^


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

Sieht aus wie so ne Kirche


----------



## Winipek (31. Mai 2009)

hmm.. Tip...unsere deutschsprachigen Nachbarn sollten den Dom erkennen ^^


----------



## Winipek (1. Juni 2009)

oki ...dachte eigentlich , ds wäre zu einfach ...Wien / Stephansdom


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Name vom Ort wo des steht (also ned die Stadt)^^


----------



## Winipek (4. Juni 2009)

Park Guell 
Bild folgt gleich ..muss noch ein bissel arbeiten ..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (4. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7873uffed.jpg]

bitte die Stadt^^


----------



## Winipek (5. Juni 2009)

Seesbach wars ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (6. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach sagen, wo es ist und was es ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Juni 2009)

Bern, Bundeshaus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




FFA


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Ich machs mal einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was (Bitte richtige Bezeichnung ;D) und wo ist..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

Triumphbogen (Paris)


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Jetzt noch die Originalbezeichnung und ich bin glücklich (;


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

Arc de Triomphe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 okee... *kerbe in den Gürtel ritz*

wieder einen glücklich gemacht ^^


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Wunderbar - auch wenn ich ein*e* bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So dann mal her mit deinem Bild (;


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7959:buffed2.jpg]


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Koloseum in Rom? ^^


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oO -ein Profi...^^
Ich dacht ich halte es mal einfach -sonst ist der Thread wieder tot...^^

Hast natürlich recht *verbeug*


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

*lach* 

Okay hier was tolles



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (12. Juni 2009)

Dachte an den bayrischen Garten irgendwie.... auch wenns japanisch ist...^^
"Englischen Garten" meint ich natürlich


----------



## Xelyna (12. Juni 2009)

Aber wie heißt das Gebäude?^^


----------



## Winipek (13. Juni 2009)

öhm....

Chinesischer Tempel vielleicht ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juni 2009)

Fast ^^


----------



## Winipek (13. Juni 2009)

Chinesischer Turm! musst ich doch noch wikin^^


----------



## Xelyna (13. Juni 2009)

Rüschtüsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The stage is your's ^^


----------



## Winipek (13. Juni 2009)

[attachment=7978:buffes3.jpg]


----------



## Winipek (15. Juni 2009)

Ach kommt Kinners ...So schwer kann das doch nicht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

... Pyramide.... in .. äh.. Ägypten? ^^


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2009)

ist das die Hiobs Pyramide?


----------



## Desdinova (15. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> ist das die Hiobs Pyramide?



Ich glaube du meinst die Cheops-Pyramide. Hiob ist eine Figur aus der Bibel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. Juni 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> ist das die Hiobs Pyramide?



Eine wahre Hiobsbotschaft.^^


----------



## Winipek (15. Juni 2009)

Röchtöch ^^ Ägypten hat mir schon gereicht   

Hiob...der arme Kerl hat schon genug gelitten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (15. Juni 2009)

Ja? Das heißt ja dann ich habs erraten ^.^

FFA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (7. Juli 2009)

ich rate jetzt mal -Berlin -Museums Insel ?

ansonsten setz ich später ein neues Bild rein^^


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

Neues Pic^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (8. Juli 2009)

london? (wenn ja ffa)


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Paris?


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

London ist richtig ^^


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

Da hier keiner mal Was Postet mach ich mal Weiter :

Edith Sagt : 
Ist eig voll einfach.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

Bob Marley Museum


----------



## Afrit (8. Juli 2009)

/richtig


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2009)

FFA


----------

